# Porkchop and chicken tender recipees?



## spicyfood (Jun 27, 2017)

What kind of marinates can I make for porkchops? I tried tyraki and woyster sauce, but I'd like to know some professional recipes. Leaning towards something bitter or spicy. 

As for chicken tenders, I was wondering how do I infuse hotsuace in my chicken tenders. I see videos online of people making wings by tossing them around mixed with the hot sauce. However I want my chicken tenders crispy and I'm afraid that might make them soggy, because I'm assuming with a thick hot sauce like Blair's Ultra Death Sauce I'll have to add some kind of liquid to it right? I'd like to keep it as hot as possible though. So I'm wondering if theres a way to infuse the hotsauce in my crust? And how do I make chicken tenders with crispy crust to begin with?


----------



## Chef Patrick (Nov 8, 2017)

If your wanting death wings just go straight to the source. Find a powdered jalapeno or cayenne pepper and just dredge them in 50/50 flour and pepper powder then Bake them off or pan fry. These will definitely be the hottest wings you've ever had.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep, dry spices for the tenders, or a marinade, but then you need to take them out of the mainade some time beforehand and let them air dry.

As for pork chop marinade:
Loads of options: I like soy, chili, garlic, ginger and lime juice. Then use the left over marinade to make a satay sauce 
Or fish sauce, garlic, lemongrass, lemon juice, chili
Or a jerk marinade (now you are talking proper hot!)


----------



## spicyfood (Jun 27, 2017)

butzy said:


> Yep, dry spices for the tenders, or a marinade, but then you need to take them out of the mainade some time beforehand and let them air dry.
> 
> As for pork chop marinade:
> Loads of options: I like soy, chili, garlic, ginger and lime juice. Then use the left over marinade to make a satay sauce
> ...


I'm confused, should I add dry spices to my breading or the chicken it's self? I want to use Blairs Ultra Death Sauce, should I just pour it over the chicken then add breading?

I googled "jerk marinade" and it sounds pretty good. Any idea how I can use Blairs Ultra Death sauce this way? Could you just give me a simple recipe for it


----------



## spicyfood (Jun 27, 2017)

Chef Patrick said:


> If your wanting death wings just go straight to the source. Find a powdered jalapeno or cayenne pepper and just dredge them in 50/50 flour and pepper powder then Bake them off or pan fry. These will definitely be the hottest wings you've ever had.


The problem here is the flavor is not the same. This hotsauce I have has a specific flavor that I absolutely am addicted to. Everyone I know also loves the flavor even though it's really hot to them.

Also I'm doing this with chicken tenders not wings. I hate dark meat.

Edit: I'm not sure if wings are dark meat, but I don't like the texture of them besides the drum stick I think, can't remember.


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

I do not know the sauce that you are talking about. I wouldn't put sauce and then crumb it.
If you do want the sauce, then maybe just grill or fry the chicken and serve with this sauce, or give it a quick toss in the sauce.

You can mix bread crumbs with spices. You could also grind rice and add spices and coat the chicken with it.

As for the jerk marinade: why would you want to use this blair's sauce in it? Why not make it as is and give it a try?
Then the next time you can change it if you want. Here is some good info and a recipe: https://barbecuebible.com/2015/04/07/authentic-jamaican-jerk-at-home/ and https://barbecuebible.com/recipe/jerk-seasoning/


----------



## spicyfood (Jun 27, 2017)

butzy said:


> I do not know the sauce that you are talking about. I wouldn't put sauce and then crumb it.
> If you do want the sauce, then maybe just grill or fry the chicken and serve with this sauce, or give it a quick toss in the sauce.
> 
> You can mix bread crumbs with spices. You could also grind rice and add spices and coat the chicken with it.
> ...


It's too hot to just "serve with this sauce" lol. I was trying to figure out if I can get the flavor from the sauce into my food, that's the main objective for me. Dilution could either be useful or problematic, as maintaining the heat is important. It's 800k scolvic units, very thick sauce and requires refrigeration.


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Make a marinade with the sauce using a little rice vinegar to thin it. Vinegar will help carry the heat into the meat. Start with 15 minutes but I wouldn't go past 30. Wipe off excess then bread


----------



## butzy (Jan 8, 2010)

Just be very careful with that stuff!

I just googled the ingredients:
If you want to make it into an "edible" sauce, you could make a tomato/onion mixture and add some sauce till it is to your liking.
Otherwise, MaryB's suggestion is pretty good.
I am not the biggest fan of breaded stuff, so I would omit that step. So marinate, pat dry and grill. When grilling, the heat seems to reduce quite a bit. Don't ask me why, just an observation


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

On a side note to the jerk seasoning, it is best to use use whole peppercorns, allspice berries, nutmeg, cloves, cinnamon and toast in a dry skillet over medium heat. You'll know they are ready to grind when the kitchen starts smelling REALLY good!

mjb.


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

And another quick note. The capsaicin that produces the heat is soluble in fat, so a fair bit of the heat disappears into the frying oil, may take some experimenting to get the heat level right.

mjb.


----------

